# Weird bit of A/V sync.



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Got a new Samsung 4K tv on sale at Best Buy today. I’m having some weird a/v sync issues. Weird in that it seems it’s just on CNN, NECN, and maybe a little bit on the local Burlington VT news. Nothing else. Other channels seem fine. Apple TV content is fine. I’m sure it’s just something weird about how those few channels are being broadcast but I never really noticed it before with my older 37” lcd Vizio. It’s really not that big a deal but I’m curious if anyone else has experienced this recently.

Thanks ahead of time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jlb said:


> Got a new Samsung 4K tv on sale at Best Buy today. I'm having some weird a/v sync issues. Weird in that it seems it's just on CNN, NECN, and maybe a little bit on the local Burlington VT news. Nothing else. Other channels seem fine. Apple TV content is fine. I'm sure it's just something weird about how those few channels are being broadcast but I never really noticed it before with my older 37" lcd Vizio. It's really not that big a deal but I'm curious if anyone else has experienced this recently.
> Thanks ahead of time!


As a test, you might change the TiVo's audio to PCM. CNN usually sends Dolby EX which may be giving your TV problems. Without an AVR it may be hard to see the exact type of audio. The channel's diagnostics will probably just show AC3.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Good idea Joe. There’s no reason to NOT change it to PCM while i await getting things set back up sound wise. I’ll let you know tonight if it helps.

And thanks in general for your responsiveness. It’s appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jlb said:


> Good idea Joe. There's no reason to NOT change it to PCM while i await getting things set back up sound wise. I'll let you know tonight if it helps.
> And thanks in general for your responsiveness. It's appreciated!


My TiVo's sound is as important as it's video to me. But this time of year I use headphones a lot. They are fed from the A/V connection which is always PCM. If you have time, play an Amazon movie trailer. Most of those are DD+. The movie Fury is a good test. Playing a trailer is free.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> My TiVo's sound is as important as it's video to me. But this time of year I use headphones a lot. They are fed from the A/V connection which is always PCM. If you have time, play an Amazon movie trailer. Most of those are DD+. The movie Fury is a good test. Playing a trailer is free.


We're on an Amazon trial now so I Can try a whole movie out tonight.....


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

When I tried looking at CNN tonight, things looked better than last night. But I switched to PCM and it now seems perfect.

Thanks Joe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I’m bringing this back up again. The current issues seem to be this general situation

- as a reminder...TiVo Bolt and Apple TV (1080p) via hdmi to the Samsung TV. HDMI out via arc to Yamaha soundbar. 

- I have my audio delay set to 0 on my Samsung TV.

- streaming sources (amazon, Netflix, etc) thru my Apple TV seem fine.

- TiVo Bolt seems have a noticeable sync issue.

- set the audio delay to usually around 80ms and that fixes the sync for TiVo.


It’s a little frustrating as I’m sensitive to it. 

I have to believe there are 4 possibilities:

1) bolt is running hot and introducing a problem. But ODT is 50 using a fan and that prob isn’t it

2) some other thing is going on in the bolt introducing a problem but I don’t know what.

3) Comcast is introducing a problem. Could be.

4) hdmi cable?


Regarding 4, could that cause an issue? I’m using an amazon basics 6 foot cable. If this could be an issue what cable would people suggest trying? I could also swap the cables between Apple TV and TiVo and see if that changes things.

Regarding Comcast, we generally use the TiVo just for Comcast content and use the Apple TV for apps/streaming. I could try using Netflix or amazon on the TiVo. THAT could be very telling. If those results are inconclusive then I try swapping the hdmi.

Any other thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Did first test. Set audio delay back to 0 and played Content from the amazon app on the Bolt and the av was still off (but wasn’t when I played the same content via Apple TV).

So it seems that either the TiVo is causing problems, the particular hdmi cable, or the input on the TV.

Will try cable and input swapping tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

And this morning watchi NH my playback of SNL (repeat) and a live news program and it seems ok meaning that perhaps it is channel specific. Possibly. Too many variables.... ugh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Swapped cords and inputs and it did not travel. First just changed it so it was same cord in different input and then fully changed so it was a different cord but in the original input. So now I’m thinking it’s either TiVo creating an issue or Comcast in certain channels, or both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ok I think I may have found something....previously I think I had switched my video settings to manually output the video res (selecting all the options). I switched it back to automatic (and it immediately set 4K/60 based on my TV) and I think it may be better. Will watch several programs today both live and recorded and see what happens.

I love talking to myself. Thanks to the forum for allowing me to do so. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

jlb said:


> Ok I think I may have found something....previously I think I had switched my video settings to manually output the video res (selecting all the options). I switched it back to automatic (and it immediately set 4K/60 based on my TV) and I think it may be better. Will watch several programs today both live and recorded and see what happens.
> 
> I love talking to myself. Thanks to the forum for allowing me to do so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are not talking to yourself. I, for one, am listening. It's just that I am encountering a (known) delay - caused by wondering what I might do about it to fix the same. I have no control for changing the audio:video timing. However, watching the live coverage of election results last night has me believing that it is the network, cable, or local station. Bad sync on CBS; OK on NBC. The injected local newscast (CBS affiliate, KIRO) was acceptable, network was awful.
Kind of like back in the olden days when coast-to-coast terrestrial microwave audio got there way before the video-via-satellite could go its much further flight distance.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

mblloyd said:


> You are not talking to yourself. I, for one, am listening. It's just that I am encountering a (known) delay - caused by wondering what I might do about it to fix the same. I have no control for changing the audio:video timing. However, watching the live coverage of election results last night has me believing that it is the network, cable, or local station. Bad sync on CBS; OK on NBC. The injected local newscast (CBS affiliate, KIRO) was acceptable, network was awful.
> Kind of like back in the olden days when coast-to-coast terrestrial microwave audio got there way before the video-via-satellite could go its much further flight distance.


Yeah. I now think it varies by network or my TV has issues. I am just trying to let it go (cue the music)....


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have the same issue lately. The audio is out of sync a second or two. If I reboot the Tivo, the problem goes away for a few days, then it comes back. Then I reboot Tivo, probably goes away again. Changing settings, rebooting tv, changing cords does not fix the issue. The only thing I can do to fix is a reboot, very frustrating!


----------

